# How would you bid sidewalks at a JC Penny



## atlanta55 (Aug 8, 2008)

Hey Guys,

Has anyone ever bid the sidewalks and ice melt at a mall for one store. The sidewalks are a total of 700x12. They want it cleared at 1 inch and then ever inch after that. On a storm that could add up. I am thinking of bidding at .20 a foot and then 22.50 a bag to spread the ice melt. Does sound the norm, I have never bid this much sidewalk before?

Thanks


----------



## ryde307 (Dec 3, 2009)

We used to do sidewalks for a large mall. We had a skid with a broom run nonstop from the time it started snowing till the time it was done. There was then a crew of guys with shovels to handle all the areas the broom did not go.
You will be there nonstop. Why are they bidding just one store?


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

I'd only be charging 22.50 for melt if you getting it for 7bucks a bag, any more I'd be charging more to supply & spread. is this walk just one long walk? or is it 700' total divided into several walks around the building?


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

I would do it for that! can you just put the snow in the road? grass?


----------



## atlanta55 (Aug 8, 2008)

Im not sure why it is just one store, I got a call from the guys I do some banks for and they asked for a price on clearing the walks at this JC Penny, my plan is to just snow blow it into the street where there is no landscape beds to put it in. Its like a "U" shape. Down one side then down a long side and then another. They want it done at every 1 inch, tonight I pre salted before this storm, it went pretty quick using my lesco spreader. I have to point a guy there starting a 7 am today and he will sit there and clear it at 1 inch until the snow stops. They pay per shovel, so I guess it is a new bill every inch.

It's a Simon owned mall and I guess they leave the walks up to each store.


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

atlanta55;1684165 said:


> Im not sure why it is just one store, I got a call from the guys I do some banks for and they asked for a price on clearing the walks at this JC Penny, my plan is to just snow blow it into the street where there is no landscape beds to put it in. Its like a "U" shape. Down one side then down a long side and then another. They want it done at every 1 inch, tonight I pre salted before this storm, it went pretty quick using my lesco spreader. I have to point a guy there starting a 7 am today and he will sit there and clear it at 1 inch until the snow stops. They pay per shovel, so I guess it is a new bill every inch.
> 
> It's a Simon owned mall and I guess they leave the walks up to each store.


sounds like a solid plan, good luck, & have fun


----------



## ryde307 (Dec 3, 2009)

I would get another guy or 2. or some sort of machine besides a shovel. For long events I think one guy will struggle. Thats alot of hours to shovel, be cold, wet ect.


----------

